# What a wipe out



## forgetmenot (Mar 4, 2010)

I wiped out good did my arm and leg and foot in just fell flat on the floor didn't know what hit me. Now my whole body aches god i am too old to be falling down  It hurts toomuch afterwards.  lol thank god my daughter didn't see me took me awhile to get up and shake the cob webs out


----------



## Daniel (Mar 4, 2010)

You're still young since you were able to get back up


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 4, 2010)

lol good point and all on my own i did. i hope never to have to get back up again staying on my feet no more crashing

---------- Post added at 06:51 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:49 PM ----------

just wiped out again thats it im going to bed now my leg really really hurts oh maybe meds are too high


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 4, 2010)

When you say "wiped out", what do you mean? Are you fainting? Passing out?


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 4, 2010)

No just loosing my footing i have never fallen like this last one broke my keyboard my computer ahah just clumsy stupidity


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 4, 2010)

Are you feeling groggy? or experiencing muscle weakness?


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 4, 2010)

yeh groggy tired maybe switch back to nights again 
 i am not sick like last time just light headed
dry mouth oh 15mg maybe too high go back to 10mg at night that way groggyness will be while i am sleeping

---------- Post added at 08:09 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:48 PM ----------

is it normal to want to rock all the time on this med.  i tend to keep wanting to rock back and forth like restless just keep swaying back and forth while sitting down like im restless


----------



## Daniel (Mar 4, 2010)

What med are you talking about?


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 4, 2010)

Cipralex


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 4, 2010)

I believe it's Cipralex - Lexapro in the US.

What you could do, Violet, is skip tomorrow morning and take tomorrow's dose at night or early evening. Don't take more tonight. The lightheadedness may pass but in the meantime you don't want to be falling down and breaking keyboards.

Are you taking any other medications besides the Cipralex?

It might also be a good idea to call your pharmacist or Telehealth and ask them about your symptoms:

Telehealth Ontario - Ministry Programs - Public Information - MOHLTC

1-866-797-0000


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 4, 2010)

No i don't like taking meds just taking cipralex  i think that is a good idea i will take tommorrow dose in the evening time    I know doc would like me on 15mg but i don't know now see how i feel tomorrow thanks  back to taking them at night time.     My sons keyboard oh well it is an old one and thank god he has a basement full of them being the computer guy he is.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 4, 2010)

When you switched from evening to morning, Violet, how did you do that? Did you skip a day?


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes i skipped the evening dose the day before i went on the day dose increasing it to 15mg


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 4, 2010)

OK. Good. I was worried you might have double-dosed.

Call telehealth, Violet. I've found them to be very helpful in the past. Just to be safe.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 4, 2010)

Oh no i can't call them no i will be okay  I don't like calling people sorry but know i am okay i think i will wait until tomorrow and see  I have my husband home now so i will be okay now going to bed soon anyways thanks for all your replies.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 4, 2010)

It's anonymous, Violet. They'll just ask you questions about your symptoms and advise you on what to do. I've used that service in the past and found them to be more helpful in providing information than many doctors.


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 4, 2010)

I will try okay i don't know it is very hard for me to talk to people but i will try maybe get my husband to call that is a good idea if he will thanks  I have the number on a pamplet downstairs  funny i use to be able to call people not now though but i will get my husband to do this thanks


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 4, 2010)

I posted the number above: *1-866-797-0000 *


----------



## forgetmenot (Mar 5, 2010)

Feeling better today not groggy at all so i think may stay with 10mg hs not increasing it. will let my doctor know


----------

